# TARAPOTO II



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

esto era la ultima foto, men confundi.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Fayo: ¿cuánto tiempo tiene el edificio más alto? ¿Hay planes para terminarlo? Con una buena cubierta de vidrios podría quedar bastante bien.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

LA CIUDAD pues esta ubicada en la parte central del departamento de san martin, y es totalmente agricola(arroz, maiz, cafe, frutales, platanos, palmito, tabaco,etc.) y comercial, pero tambien es turistico ganadero y poco industrial.
justo en tarapoto la carretera marginal de la selva hace que viene de chiclayo-olmos hace un quiebre para dirigirse al sur de la region y luego a los departamentos de la sierra y lima. la primera parte es totalmente asfaltado y la segunda esta en proyecto. Luego esta carretera se bifurca desde tarapoto hasta el puerto de yurimaguas, y actualmente esta a punto de empezar su asfaltado total, para conectar con iquitos y brasil via acuatica.

la ciudad no tiene arquitectura colonial, las casas viejas son de tapial y de techo de tejas.
cuenta con aeropuerto de primera y nocturno, tiene 25 emisoras locales y 6 emisoras de lima, TIM y telefonica en telefonia, cabinas de internet por lo menos 80, cadenas de boticas INCAFARMA, INMACULADA, FASA, ARCANGEL, BTL, y un boon constructivo de edificaciones de 3, 4, 5, y 6 pisos, ademas de q sus principales avenidas estan en proceso de asfaltado.

o sea esta ciudad solo necesita de mejor desarrollo vial y apoyo economico del gobierno......por q hoteles hay de primera calidad.

PARA EL TURISTA HAY HOTELES-ALOJAMIENTOS DESDE 12 SOLES HASTA 100 DOLARES, LA COMIDA ESTA DESDE 2.5 SOLES, NO HAY TANTA DELINCUENCIA, LA VIDA ES TRANQUILA, LA GENTE ES EL MEJOR TESTIMONIO DE UN TURISTA, MUY AMABLES, SENCILLOS Y HONESTOS.

DE LIMA EN AVION SE LLEGA EN 1.0 HORA Y A TAN SOLO 70 DOLARES, Y EN BUS CAMA(CIAL, MOVIL TOURS, SOL PERUANO, CIVA, PAREDES ESTRELLA, ETC.) EN 23 HORAS CON TAN SOLO 100 SOLES Y CONOCIENDO LA COSTA SIERRA Y SELVA.

HABER PUES AMIGOS SI VIENEN A ESTE PARAISO:::::: HA Y SAN JUAN Y LOS JUANES ES ESTA SEMANA...OJALA SAQUE FOTOS.

OK


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

en lo personal no me gusta nadita tarapoto es muy desordenada parece un pueblo joven lo unico que me agrada es su exuberante vegetacion y su clima


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

fayo said:


> LA CIUDAD pues esta ubicada en la parte central del departamento de san martin, y es totalmente agricola(arroz, maiz, cafe, frutales, platanos, palmito, tabaco,etc.) y comercial, pero tambien es turistico ganadero y poco industrial.
> justo en tarapoto la carretera marginal de la selva hace que viene de chiclayo-olmos hace un quiebre para dirigirse al sur de la region y luego a los departamentos de la sierra y lima. la primera parte es totalmente asfaltado y la segunda esta en proyecto. Luego esta carretera se bifurca desde tarapoto hasta el puerto de yurimaguas, y actualmente esta a punto de empezar su asfaltado total, para conectar con iquitos y brasil via acuatica.
> 
> la ciudad no tiene arquitectura colonial, las casas viejas son de tapial y de techo de tejas.
> ...


muy buena informacion fayo...  me gusta mucho el entorno natural de tu pequeña ciudad


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

foto satelital de tarapoto gracias a chalaco, donde se aprecia la cadena montañosa del norte o cordillera azul, el rio mayo al sur y los dos distritos adyacentes: banda de shilcayo al este y al oeste Morales.









ultimas fotos para luego hacer un thread de *TARAPOTO III*, CIUDAD, ALREDEDORES Y LA FIESTA DE SAN JUAN q hoy se celebro (24 de junio) en toda la selva peruana. por lo q la gente salio al campo especialmente a las orillas de los rios a comer su *juane*,mas de bañarce y hacer deporte...... el domingo o lunes sale todo estas fotitos.
_ultimas fotos de tarapoto II._









afueras de morales, distrito de tarapoto









rio cumbaza a 4 km al oeste de tarapoto









otro hotel de lujo en tarapoto


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Parece que el rio varó un bufeo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ese lugar del bufeo, el una bocatoma, con un paisaje muy bonito, y q pronto lo veran .......paisajes d esta ciudad y un poquito de ciudad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> en lo personal no me gusta nadita tarapoto es muy desordenada parece un pueblo joven lo unico que me agrada es su exuberante vegetacion y su clima


 Igual comparto lo q dices Raffo18,Tarapoto parece un Pueblo por ejm. Sullana es Super q Tarapoto.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

sullana lo conozco, tiene una poblacion de 235,000 habitantes como ciudad, es una ciudad muy pujante, muy planificado con calles anchas en los barrios y es la segunda ciudad de la region piura por su poblacion, ademas de ser un punto de enlace con ecuador.
pero tarapoto con sus 150 mil habitantes increiblemente es mas atractivo y mas turistico q sullana... y claro q sullana esta en la costa y tarapoto esta en la selva, y muchos creen q la selva todo es pueblo, pero si conocieran los peruanos la selva antes q la sierra o la costa, les aseguro q seria diferente las apreciaciones de los peruanos.
dicen q la vibora esta en la calle, q las casas de palma y cerca hay una boa, o q la gente es ignorante. Por ejemplo Tarapoto tiene un modernisimo aeropuerto nocturno y muy dinamico, tiene 02 universidades y muchisimos 
centros de cultura, etc.......










nueva foto, vista de la plaza de armas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy fotogènico Fayo y lindas fotos de tu ciudad, felicitaciones por el thread


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

yo lo único que le cambiaría es el nombre...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el entorno de tarapoto se ve muy bien


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bien con los aportes ........


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A diferencia de otras ciudades, como Ica o Tacna, que se ven viejas y sin cambio, Tarapoto se ve dinámica, en crecimiento, con construcciones mucho más recientes.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

fayo, hay construccion de residenciales multifamiliares en tarapoto?????


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

EDIFICIOS DE RESIDENCIAS MULTIfamiliares aca no lo hay, tal vez habran 2 edificios q lo alquilan como residencias, pero si hay condominios y urbanizaciones de viviendas en los alrededores de la ciudad.
justamente ahora hay construcciones de MI VIVIENDA q estan haciendo condominios muy bonitos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Por favor toma fotos de las construcciones de Mi Vivienda, Fayo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tiene un entorno muy bonito y supongo que eso lo hace una ciudad agradable ( aunque el tema de la temperatura está masomenos) Lo que le falta a la ciudad es orden, se vería mejor si es que en vez de mandar a construir un edificio se le contratara a un verdadero arquitecto y no a alguien no preparado, es que algunas construcciones se ven medio feas. Como digo, tiene buen entorno pero le falta orden


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bien, entonces estare a la espera de esas fotos ............ en un nuevo thread claro para q todos las vean !


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

al fondo esta la plaza central y la iglesia, y mas alla, la banda de shilcayo, distrito muy ecologico lleno de verdor.









vista de la plaza central justo desde el angulo opuesto.









PRONTO LO MEJOR DE TARAPOTO ......EN EL TARAPOTO V


----------



## PABLOvsky (Jan 2, 2006)

1 2 3 probando...


----------

